# What Does Your Island Flag Look Like?



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

For about 3 months I didn't bother changing my island's flag. A couple of weeks ago I finally changed it. This is what it looks like. I based it off Nordic cross flags.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Jun 7, 2020)

My icon is my flag. Dino/dragon skull with windflowers.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

mine is a lotus bc it's my island name
made it myself and think it turned out alright


----------



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

silveraquila said:


> My icon is my flag. Dino/dragon skull with windflowers.



Did you go in with the idea in mind, or how did you come up with it?


Hobowire said:


> View attachment 271423


Cute Moogle!


lissiecat said:


> mine is a lotus bc it's my island name
> made it myself and think it turned out alright


You have a pretty flag.


----------



## NewHope (Jun 8, 2020)

Made it myself(about the only custom thing I did make, everything else came from other fabulous creators)


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Did you go in with the idea in mind, or how did you come up with it?
> 
> Cute Moogle!
> 
> You have a pretty flag.




finally!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 8, 2020)

My island name is Yarn Isle so it's kinda obvious. I need to change the colors for June though.


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

NewHope said:


> View attachment 271424Made it myself(about the only custom thing I did make, everything else came from other fabulous creators)


I like this! Making custom things is a bit difficult to do.


Hobowire said:


> finally!
> 
> View attachment 271425


Finally? Did nobody get the reference of your flag


Sharksheep said:


> My island name is Yarn Isle so it's kinda obvious. I need to change the colors for June though.
> 
> View attachment 271426


Aw, that's cute! 


	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



xara said:


> View attachment 271427


What's the story behind this one?


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I like this! Making custom things is a bit difficult to do.
> 
> Finally? Did nobody get the reference of your flag
> 
> ...




very few.  I asked a few ppl if they knew what a chocobo was and it was foreign to them.


edit:  my ostrich farm is antiquated since no one gets the reference. "


----------



## FoxFeathers (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Did you go in with the idea in mind, or how did you come up with it?


I like juxtaposition, so a skull with flowers all over and growing through it is something I find to be very interesting. I had a bunch of ideas of possible things I wanted in a flag, these are the two that sorta work for that idea.


----------



## Spooky. (Jun 8, 2020)

Agust D album cover lol


----------



## pinkcosmo101 (Jun 8, 2020)

My flag is the darkheart symbol from deltarune(Basically the deltarune symbol inside a soul)


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> very few.  I asked a few ppl if they knew what a chocobo was and it was foreign to them.
> 
> 
> edit:  my ostrich farm is antiquated since no one gets the reference. "


I'm going to be honest with you, the only Final Fantasy game I've ever played was Final Fantasy VIII. But my best friend played a lot of them. But I do find it strange that some people wouldn't know what a Moogle is.



silveraquila said:


> I like juxtaposition, so a skull with flowers all over and growing through it is something I find to be very interesting. I had a bunch of ideas of possible things I wanted in a flag, these are the two that sorta work for that idea.


I like juxtaposition. Sounds like something like life is beautiful, even though death is still around. I don't really know how else to put it without sounding cheesy.


pinkcosmo101 said:


> My flag is the darkheart symbol from deltarune(Basically the deltarune symbol inside a soul)


I've never played that game, but that design looks good.


Spooky. said:


> Agust D album cover lol


I wish I could see it. D:


----------



## aetherene (Jun 8, 2020)

I can't remember where I got it from, but mine is a light purple background with a crescent moon and three stars.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I can't remember where I got it from, but mine is a light purple background with a crescent moon and three stars.


I'm intrigued already. I wonder what that looks like now.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 8, 2020)

how bout this one? lol


----------



## lizardon (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, have this flag since my ACNL game, still using it for this game


----------



## Rosch (Jun 8, 2020)

The flag of Flexmont. My island is fitness-themed, so I literally designed an image of a man flexing. I aim to have all my villagers jocks or those with fitness as their hobbies.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> View attachment 271434
> 
> 
> how bout this one? lol


I'm afraid I don't know what those are.


lizardon said:


> Well, have this flag since my ACNL game, still using it for this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! That's hilarious. It would be funny if your villagers were all chickens. Maybe not so funny. 



Rosch said:


> The flag of Flexmont. My island is fitness-themed, so I literally designed an image of a man flexing. I aim to have all my villagers jocks or those with fitness as their hobbies.
> 
> View attachment 271433


That design is really good. Is it possible to have all jocks? I thought you had to have at different personalities with the last two being the random personalities. I'm not sure who you have on your island, but Mott is a jock on my island and I've grown to like him.


----------



## lizardon (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Lol! That's hilarious. It would be funny if your villagers were all chickens. Maybe not so funny.



lol, I don't have any chicken in my town


----------



## Rosch (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> That design is really good. Is it possible to have all jocks? I thought you had to have at different personalities with the last two being the random personalities. I'm not sure who you have on your island, but Mott is a jock on my island and I've grown to like him.


Thank you. I have cycled out majority of my old villagers which are various personalities, so most of the current ones I have are from the campsite method and amiibo.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 8, 2020)

My island flag is the album cover of "Chromatica" by Lady Gaga.





I will post later a picture of how it looks in-game


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

lizardon said:


> lol, I don't have any chicken in my town


My personal favorite was Hank. He's a green chicken, but he's only been in I think Animal Forest and Animal Crossing. I don't know about much of the chickens in this game. I had Knox back in New Leaf, so he's another one I like. In case you planned on having one on your island. 


Rosch said:


> Thank you. I have cycled out majority of my old villagers which are various personalities, so most of the current ones I have are from the campsite method and amiibo.


I didn't even know that was possible.


ZekkoXCX said:


> My island flag is the album cover of "Chromatica" by Lady Gaga.
> 
> View attachment 271446
> I will post later a picture of how it looks in-game


This alone look pretty cool, so I am curious as to what that would look like in-game. O:


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 8, 2020)

My island flag is the logo for the Tampa Bay Lightning. Go Bolts:


----------



## aetherene (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I'm intrigued already. I wonder what that looks like now.



I found it!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

~Kilza~ said:


> My island flag is the logo for the Tampa Bay Lightning. Go Bolts:


I know nothing about that team, but that logo reminds me of The Flash's insignia, which I approve of. I love the detail, too.


aetherene said:


> I found it!


Oh wow! This is actually a lot prettier than I imagined it being.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's mine 




It's a Thornhill (my island name) album cover that I realllllylllylylylyyly like. I used a custom design generator from a picture and then changed the colors a little bit  (its a butterfly if you can't tell. Also sorry its a little dark :<)

edit: here's another pic of it C:


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2020)

Huh. I never actually took a picture of it in-game. That's weird, oh well.  

This is it





Edit: I'm dumb. I had one after all.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the darkness. I noticed the butterfly immediately. The colors look nice, too.


Pyoopi said:


> Huh. I never actually took a picture of it in-game. That's weird, oh well.
> 
> This is it


Ooh! I saw the picture and instantly knew who it belonged to. Then I saw it in your sig. Is your island a tropical island?


----------



## aetherene (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Oh wow! This is actually a lot prettier than I imagined it being.



I'd have to pull it from my Switch, but I found a tutorial on YT on making a crescent moon pond so I did it in front of my Resident Services and with three Nova Lights, I recreated my flag lol


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2020)

@Uffe 
Yup! If you click the tiki head in my sig, you'll be transferred to my island journal. That's just if you're more curious about it, and it's not very updated. lol


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I'd have to pull it from my Switch, but I found a tutorial on YT on making a crescent moon pond so I did it in front of my Resident Services and with three Nova Lights, I recreated my flag lol


Well I think it's great!


Pyoopi said:


> @Uffe
> Yup! If you click the tiki head in my sig, you'll be transferred to my island journal. That's just if you're more curious about it, and it's not very updated. lol


That's one fancy looking island journal. All detailed with wanted signs and nice looking island maps. The part about "writes threatening letters" made me laugh.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine is O'Hare's face and that's it

_I love it_


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 8, 2020)

I share an island with someone and they changed the flag to something unrelated to the island name. I think his name was Dimitri from Fire Emblem.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Mine is O'Hare's face and that's it
> 
> _I love it_


Is O'Hare the great savior of the island?  




mewto28 said:


> I share an island with someone and they changed the flag to something unrelated to the island name. I think his name was Dimitri from Fire Emblem.


Interesting choice. I personally think bother players should decide on the flag, unless you're OK with that.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Is O'Hare the great savior of the island?


Yes, he is ^^


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Yes, he is ^^


Well that's good. O'Hare is a great rabbit.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Well that's good. O'Hare is a great rabbit.


He's the best rabbit* imo

Heres the flag!


https://imgur.com/a/n5PxHav


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> He's the best rabbit* imo
> 
> Heres the flag!
> 
> ...


I wonder what he'd actually think if he saw that flag in real life? All the other villagers are going to get jealous.


----------



## Marte (Jun 8, 2020)

Pride flag since it's June. And I haven't designed an actual personal flag for my island yet, so I will probably keep the pride flag for awhile.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 8, 2020)

I drew (most of) the main characters from Undertale and decided my pap deserved to be the face of the island


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine is the Dutch flag (red, white and blue horizontal stripes) with a sword in the white stripe. Since my island is called Sylvarant, the main world of Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 8, 2020)

mine is literally my icon pic lol


----------



## Imbri (Jun 8, 2020)

Deilf Isle translates to Dolphin Isle, so my flag is of a dolphin jumping out of the water.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jun 8, 2020)

My flag is a maneki neko that I've had since New Leaf. I thought it would fit perfectly with my goal of an all cat island. Now it's a cat/bunny island though.


----------



## Ghost0oo (Jun 8, 2020)

Just my logo’s mask. Nothing fancy. ^-^


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 8, 2020)

..I don't know how or why, it just happened.


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 8, 2020)

My island is called Honeycomb hence the honeycomb pattern and I have love things with bee’s on it! Tried basing the drawing off this image I got from google but ended up making it look like Barry from Bee Movie


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 8, 2020)

It's a cat sitting on a crescent moon! 
It's the best I could do with my capabilities, sorry lol I had to look up for crescent moon pixels to do that and also saw one with the cat so I just copied that and just adjusted it so that the cat would look cuter if that makes sense lol as the original has a slimmer looking cat in it


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2020)

The purple background is meant to resemble like a dark fog, and it matches a purple-flower garden I have in part of my island. I may keep tinkering with it to make it fade a lil better into the gray


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Marte said:


> Pride flag since it's June. And I haven't designed an actual personal flag for my island yet, so I will probably keep the pride flag for awhile.


That's OK if it remains that way. At least people will see they have your support. 


Aleigh said:


> I drew (most of) the main characters from Undertale and decided my pap deserved to be the face of the island
> 
> View attachment 271472


It's always Sans getting all the attention. It's time Papyrus got some love, too!


ThomasNLD said:


> Mine is the Dutch flag (red, white and blue horizontal stripes) with a sword in the white stripe. Since my island is called Sylvarant, the main world of Tales of Symphonia.


That's cool! I wish I could see what it looks like with the sword. It's OK if you're unable to, though.


Opal<3 said:


> mine is literally my icon pic lol
> View attachment 271512


I don't know who that's supposed to be, but I like it.


Imbri said:


> Deilf Isle translates to Dolphin Isle, so my flag is of a dolphin jumping out of the water.


Hm. Too bad we're unable to catch dolphins in this game. With CJ being in the game and creating models, that would definitely work for you.


SleepyMimeko said:


> My flag is a maneki neko that I've had since New Leaf. I thought it would fit perfectly with my goal of an all cat island. Now it's a cat/bunny island though.


These are in Animal Crossing New Horizons, aren't they? I don't know how common they are to find, but I'd personally put them around the island in different locations.


Ghost0oo said:


> Just my logo’s mask. Nothing fancy. ^-^View attachment 271525


I see it in your avatar. Some people are doing this, maybe I should, too.


Aromatisse said:


> View attachment 271536
> ..I don't know how or why, it just happened.


I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking at, but it looks like a skull or something. Almost like a golden Terminator face. It's very nicely detailed.


ab_i07 said:


> My island is called Honeycomb hence the honeycomb pattern and I have love things with bee’s on it! Tried basing the drawing off this image I got from google but ended up making it look like Barry from Bee Movie


I think it's great you chose a flag design to perfectly represent your island's name. Do you plan on having wasp models around the island by any chance?


Arckaniel said:


> View attachment 271554
> It's a cat sitting on a crescent moon!
> It's the best I could do with my capabilities, sorry lol I had to look up for crescent moon pixels to do that and also saw one with the cat so I just copied that and just adjusted it so that the cat would look cuter if that makes sense lol as the original has a slimmer looking cat in it


I think it looks cute. It most likely has nothing to do with this, but when I saw this it reminded me of Luna from Sailor Moon, because Luna is a cat in that anime. Even though she's not red. Still, though.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Le Ham said:


> The purple background is meant to resemble like a dark fog, and it matches a purple-flower garden I have in part of my island. I may keep tinkering with it to make it fade a lil better into the gray


I do like how it's going from dark to light or light to dark. Also love the detail of the flower stem tying around the anchor.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2020)

The flag is just a picture of my favorite villager.
(I didn't make it, btw)

Edit:


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> The flag is just a picture of my favorite villager.


Don't make the others jealous.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 8, 2020)

My town flag is the album cover art for Toto IV.




__





						Amazon Photos
					





					t.co
				




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270026421407150080


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> My town flag is the album cover art for Toto IV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Nice! I like them.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's mine.
It's not great but the idea is as follows:
My Island name is Tippervale, named after my beloved cat, Tipper (not the AC snooty cow... lol).
So basically it's supposed to be a fluffy white cat head (my cat is a white Persian) across the ocean with a tree on it - kinda giving it those Island vibes. And the T stands for Tippervale, obviously.
Took me a while to make. I wish I had opted for some brighter colors but oh well. Not re-doing it anytime soon.


----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine is the Eye of Sauron since my island is Mordor. It's kind of freaky if I'm honest haha but it works for now!


----------



## Envy (Jun 8, 2020)

It is a neat oboe artwork I found years ago. Sadly a lot of the detail is lost in translation, but at least the flag is usually viewed from a distance so it usually looks fine.


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 8, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I can't remember where I got it from, but mine is a light purple background with a crescent moon and three stars.


is it this one?


----------



## aetherene (Jun 8, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> is it this one? View attachment 271738



Yes it is!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 8, 2020)

Can't take a photo right now, but it's just my national flag, haven't bothered designing a new one, and honestly I just think it looks great as is lol.



Spoiler: Flag


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Here's mine.
> It's not great but the idea is as follows:
> My Island name is Tippervale, named after my beloved cat, Tipper (not the AC snooty cow... lol).
> So basically it's supposed to be a fluffy white cat head (my cat is a white Persian) across the ocean with a tree on it - kinda giving it those Island vibes. And the T stands for Tippervale, obviously.
> ...


It looks cute. I think the colors look fine, too.


lulu9956 said:


> Mine is the Eye of Sauron since my island is Mordor. It's kind of freaky if I'm honest haha but it works for now!


When I was younger, the Eye of Sauron scared me. It's been a long time since I've seen the LotR movies. I've never read any of the books.


Envy said:


> It is a neat oboe artwork I found years ago. Sadly a lot of the detail is lost in translation, but at least the flag is usually viewed from a distance so it usually looks fine.



I like how it looks. I also know what you mean about the details. I made a lot of stuff in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and I think because of the image being smaller, the details showed up better. In New Horizons they made it to where the graphics smoothed themselves out. On one hand I like that it smooths the graphics out, but on the other hand sometimes I don't like that the graphics do that. Still, your flag does look pretty neat.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



ForgottenT said:


> Can't take a photo right now, but it's just my national flag, haven't bothered designing a new one, and honestly I just think it looks great as is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flag


The flag of Denmark! I like these kinds of flags and I like that there are different kinds like it.


----------



## Kailah (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine's the Sailor Moon transformation broach from the very first arc! Sailor Moon is one of my first animes that I've ever watched and my island name is "Moontide" so I felt like going with the SM theme was fitting~


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

I did a big paw.
Not sure it looks much like one though.

Don't know why the touch screen isn't used in designing.
I'll add that to the list of things nintendo left out.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Kailah said:


> Mine's the Sailor Moon transformation broach from the very first arc! Sailor Moon is one of my first animes that I've ever watched and my island name is "Moontide" so I felt like going with the SM theme was fitting~


I would have loved to seen a picture of that in-game. It's OK, though. I know what it looks like. I used to watch that anime when I was in high school.


John Wick said:


> I did a big paw.
> Not sure it looks much like one though.
> 
> Don't know why the touch screen isn't used in designing.
> I'll add that to the list of things nintendo left out.


The question is what kind of paw? Anyway, I don't know why Nintendo removed the touch screen feature, either.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I would have loved to seen a picture of that in-game. It's OK, though. I know what it looks like. I used to watch that anime when I was in high school.
> 
> The question is what kind of paw? Anyway, I don't know why Nintendo removed the touch screen feature, either.


A dog paw?
Ai dun noes.
Just a paw.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> These are in Animal Crossing New Horizons, aren't they? I don't know how common they are to find, but I'd personally put them around the island in different locations.



That would be cool, but lucky cats are rare in this game since they're a Gulliver item. I had a white one in my house, but I made it gold because they're supposed to be more lucky.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

SleepyMimeko said:


> That would be cool, but lucky cats are rare in this game since they're a Gulliver item. I had a white one in my house, but I made it gold because they're supposed to be more lucky.


That's too bad. I haven't had much luck with having Gulliver crash on my island for over a month now. But that's probably what I'd do if I had those lucky cats. They're probably expensive when it comes to trading or buying, too.


----------



## MoonPrincessJenn (Jun 8, 2020)

Kailah said:


> Mine's the Sailor Moon transformation broach from the very first arc! Sailor Moon is one of my first animes that I've ever watched and my island name is "Moontide" so I felt like going with the SM theme was fitting~



I have Sailor Moon's first uniform on mine.  I haven't really figured out the design thing, though and its not very well done lol.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> That's too bad. I haven't had much luck with having Gulliver crash on my island for over a month now. But that's probably what I'd do if I had those lucky cats. They're probably expensive when it comes to trading or buying, too.


He keeps giving me hats and wigs that have been generic Able Sisters items for fifteen years.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> He keeps giving me hats and wigs that have been generic Able Sisters items for fifteen years.


All I want are the different colors of the Tam O'Shanter hat. I have all the colored kilts, but not the hats. Him not showing up makes me sad.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

Uffe said:


> All I want are the different colors of the Tam O'Shanter hat. I have all the colored kilts, but not the hats. Him not showing up makes me sad.


I wanted the Merlion, then found it's yet another missing item.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I wanted the Merlion, then found it's yet another missing item.


I was upset to find out that there are missing items that Gulliver used to give away. I wanted the Merlion myself. I wanted the Mouth of Truth and the Kinderdijk, too. But they got rid of those.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine is the puffer fish eating the carrot. AEUGH


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> View attachment 271859
> 
> Mine is the puffer fish eating the carrot. AEUGH


That's a strange combination.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 9, 2020)

Just finished mine tonight! The flag of Erinacea (which is named after the hedgehog broom flower, and my favourite animal of all time)


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> That's OK if it remains that way. At least people will see they have your support.
> 
> It's always Sans getting all the attention. It's time Papyrus got some love, too!
> 
> ...





ab_i07 said:


> My island is called Honeycomb hence the honeycomb pattern and I have love things with bee’s on it! Tried basing the drawing off this image I got from google but ended up making it look like Barry from Bee Movie





ab_i07 said:


> My island is called Honeycomb hence the honeycomb pattern and I have love things with bee’s on it! Tried basing the drawing off this image I got from google but ended up making it look like Barry from Bee Movie


I do plan to use the wasp nests around my island! I saw someone on tumblr make a honey stall so I decided to make my own. I also plan on making a little area where I keep beekeeper hives. 
Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, I don’t have Twitter to save my photos


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2020)

Mine is loosely based on the emblem of the Oda clan (13th-19th century).


----------



## Mick (Jun 9, 2020)

I based mine on what I used to have in my old New Leaf cycling town! Think it turned out pretty well. Need to work on the colours a bit but I think this is what it'll be for quite a while


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2020)

My flag was an acorn that said "Acorn" under it, but I changed it to this design I made afterwards!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> It looks cute. I think the colors look fine, too.
> 
> When I was younger, the Eye of Sauron scared me. It's been a long time since I've seen the LotR movies. I've never read any of the books.
> 
> ...


Well to put it simply the other Scandinavian flags are recolours of the Danish one because they all used to be under the Danish Empire haha.


----------



## daisyy (Jun 9, 2020)

here's my town flag! it features a starry night with a crescent moon, as well as some mountains in the foreground with the first half of my town name 'shangri-la'. (couldn't find a way to include the whole thing and make it pretty in a way that i liked.) not entirely happy with the snow-capped mountains but i like it and made it so i forgive myself lmao.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Just finished mine tonight! The flag of Erinacea (which is named after the hedgehog broom flower, and my favourite animal of all time)
> 
> View attachment 271915


Your flag looks really cute!



ab_i07 said:


> I do plan to use the wasp nests around my island! I saw someone on tumblr make a honey stall so I decided to make my own. I also plan on making a little area where I keep beekeeper hives.
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, I don’t have Twitter to save my photos View attachment 271964View attachment 271964



It's nice that they have the bee keeper item (I don't know what it's actually called), and I do like the idea of the pot as something that would hold honey. There are some items that I do wonder about, like the tree branches, stones, and other materials you can use, if they affect the island rating or not. I would hope not seeing how they just come out naturally. Otherwise, I do like these ideas. I can't remember if I asked, but any plans on making bee models when Flick comes by? I think that would be a cool to see.



Vrisnem said:


> Mine is loosely based on the emblem of the Oda clan (13th-19th century).


If I'm seeing the correct one, it sort of looks like a flower? That's a pretty cool emblem.


Mick said:


> I based mine on what I used to have in my old New Leaf cycling town! Think it turned out pretty well. Need to work on the colours a bit but I think this is what it'll be for quite a while
> 
> View attachment 271972



I like it. Sort of a silhouette with an sunset. Very nice!


Alicia said:


> My flag was an acorn that said "Acorn" under it, but I changed it to this design I made afterwards!


It looks mountainous and peaceful. Like somewhere I'd like to be at night, just away from everything else. 


ForgottenT said:


> Well to put it simply the other Scandinavian flags are recolours of the Danish one because they all used to be under the Danish Empire haha.


I didn't know that. I thought maybe it was because they were Scandinavian countries and wanted to create similar flags. I love the different types of these Nordic cross flags.



daisyy said:


> here's my town flag! it features a starry night with a crescent moon, as well as some mountains in the foreground with the first half of my town name 'shangri-la'. (couldn't find a way to include the whole thing and make it pretty in a way that i liked.) not entirely happy with the snow-capped mountains but i like it and made it so i forgive myself lmao.


I love mountainous stuff, so I think this looks wonderful. It's very difficult to put in text on a flag. A lot of thought has to go through doing so. I think someone made a complete alphabet in a specific font for the flag designs in Animal Crossing because of how difficult it is to put words into something like these. So when people do this, it tells me they were putting a lot of effort into making it work. Plus, I like the color choices, because whenever I think of the moon, I think of yellow and sometimes different shades of blue, and you made it work!


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m not quite sure if they do affect the rating, but once I’ve got my island how I want it I won’t have anything lying around apart from the wasp nests so hopefully they won’t make a difference. And yes! I have two honeybee’s and I’m just waiting for Flick come along to make models that I eventually will put at the entrance of my island. I don’t know if there are pedestals in the game or something similar but I hope to place them on that.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 9, 2020)

Old pic but this has been mine.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Your flag looks really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that is definitely part of it, Dannebrog (the Danish flag) is also the first/oldest flag in the world, the story behind it is pretty cool too.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

ab_i07 said:


> I’m not quite sure if they do affect the rating, but once I’ve got my island how I want it I won’t have anything lying around apart from the wasp nests so hopefully they won’t make a difference. And yes! I have two honeybee’s and I’m just waiting for Flick come along to make models that I eventually will put at the entrance of my island. I don’t know if there are pedestals in the game or something similar but I hope to place them on that.


I don't think there are pedestals in this game. But you could line up a row of log stools, leaf stools, or a stone stools. There are probably better options, but I'm unaware of what those could be at the moment.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> Old pic but this has been mine.
> 
> View attachment 272036


Dude, this looks awesome!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



ForgottenT said:


> Yep that is definitely part of it, Dannebrog (the Danish flag) is also the first/oldest flag in the world, the story behind it is pretty cool too.


I should look it up. I named my island after the beer Einstök. It's an Icelandic beer, and I think the name sounds nice. So I had to make my own Nordic cross flag.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I don't think there are pedestals in this game. But you could line up a row of log stools, leaf stools, or a stone stools. There are probably better options, but I'm unaware of what those could be at the moment.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks! I honestly used the Nook Link thing through the Switch app and used an image to create it. It’s Seven Lions!


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 9, 2020)

I don’t have an official flag yet, because I want to design my own but haven’t gotten around to doing it yet but I want my flag to be a banana icon hahaha!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Thanks! I honestly used the Nook Link thing through the Switch app and used an image to create it. It’s Seven Lions!


You're talking about the guy who makes stuff like electro house and progressive house, right?



applesauc3 said:


> I don’t have an official flag yet, because I want to design my own but haven’t gotten around to doing it yet but I want my flag to be a banana icon hahaha!


Are you going to make a tropical island?


----------



## melco (Jun 9, 2020)

I drew it as a placeholder, but now I don't think I can ever change it. Too attached..


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

melco said:


> I drew it as a placeholder, but now I don't think I can ever change it. Too attached..


I can respect that.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 9, 2020)

I love all of these flags! I'll have to upload mine later tonight. Minor spoiler: it is an oak leaf and a heart for Oakheart.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I love all of these flags! I'll have to upload mine later tonight. Minor spoiler: it is an oak leaf and a heart for Oakheart.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## hzl (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

hzl said:


>


This looks very nice!


----------



## USN Peter (Jun 9, 2020)

Ace combat players will know


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

USNPete said:


> View attachment 272116
> Ace combat players will know


I've never played those games. It looks like a legit flag that'd be used in the real world. Unless it already is.


----------



## hzl (Jun 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> This looks very nice!


aw thank you! I think making the flag is one of the things I spend the most time on at the beginning of the game (or in this case when we get Isabelle)


----------



## Uffe (Jun 9, 2020)

hzl said:


> aw thank you! I think making the flag is one of the things I spend the most time on at the beginning of the game (or in this case when we get Isabelle)


You're welcome. From the looks of it, it's obvious that you spent time making it.


----------



## animetori (May 25, 2021)

Kailah said:


> Mine's the Sailor Moon transformation broach from the very first arc! Sailor Moon is one of my first animes that I've ever watched and my island name is "Moontide" so I felt like going with the SM theme was fitting~


Hi what is ur da for ur sailor moon island


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 25, 2021)

This was the flag on had on my main island. This is in the dream after I restarted.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

My island flag is the same as my town flag was from New Leaf; I designed this in NL and downloaded it in NH. I haven’t changed it yet. If I could change the name of my island, maybe I would though I cannot design at all in NH so I’d have to download someone else’s design or use something else that I made.  The flag is based on the Inquisition’s heraldry from Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 25, 2021)

it's a panda surrounded by lil flowers. Because I am Panda of Melursus!​


----------



## Venn (May 25, 2021)

Mine is a Waterfall that I found on the Able Sister's Design Kiosk. Since my island name is Mistfall, I wanted a waterfall. It's nice.


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2021)

My flag was made by Pyoopi. It’s a waterwheel because my island is named after a village from Baten Kaitos that is known for it’s large waterwheel. The flowers are windflowers which are my island’s native flower.



Spoiler





[/spoiler


----------



## Bluelady (May 26, 2021)

Mine is the Deserted-Island Flag that's included with the Nookphone.


----------



## petaI (May 28, 2021)

got the game on launch and i'm still using the default leaf flag


----------



## CylieDanny (May 29, 2021)

My island's flag is based on my novel's emblem, each colorful line representing the vibre of a feather, which is the design of the whole kingdom. Each color represents the other kingdoms, connected into the rainbow feather. 

The rainbow kingdom is represented mainly by a giant rainbow bird, which looks more like a raven. Which is why the emblem has a feather design to it. 

Each kingdom has a different flag, but the rainbow kingdom's flag suited this island best.


----------



## Rosch (May 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The flag of Flexmont. My island is fitness-themed, so I literally designed an image of a man flexing. I aim to have all my villagers jocks or those with fitness as their hobbies.
> 
> View attachment 271433


Quoting myself almost a year later...

While this is still my flag, I really haven't stuck with the theme I initially wrote here. I even have 3 lazy villagers right now. Only 2 are jocks (Sterling and Rudy) and only 2 have fitness hobbies (Audie and Rolf).


----------



## deana (May 29, 2021)

Here's my updated flag, I think I am pretty happy with it now 





Below is my old flag, I had a really hard time making the tree look somewhat realistic? Not that it looks super realistic now but it's definitely improved from what it was. 



deanapants said:


> View attachment 353143


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 29, 2021)

I can't decide which flag to use for my duck island,Billington so I rotate them periodically.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2021)

old cap, but this should still be my current flag


----------



## The Pennifer (May 29, 2021)

This is one of my second villager (Tootie) chatting with Chai showing BellFlower’s flag


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 29, 2021)

Can you tell what I'm a big fan of? ​


flag design does not belong to me (I'm not talented enough...)​


----------



## Fawg (May 30, 2021)

This is my first AC game, I really like the Nook logo, so I kept it.


----------



## FreckledManatee (May 30, 2021)

Mine's the Heavenly Peach from ds game Fantasy Life  but converted into QR pixel form


----------

